# Shirt Branding



## justind (Jan 27, 2014)

Ive have been doing some research regarding rebranding T shirts and the information needed on a tag to rebrand a shirt. The posts on here state that there several pieces of info needed on the transfer ( plastisol or woven tag) such as:
Company Name
RN# or Legal Name
Fiber Content
Country of Origin
Wash Care and Instructions
however, two of the companies I have contacted for quotes stated that there is not a requirement unless you intend to sell out of the country. Ive also tree reading the Federal Trade website and it makes me more confused. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If you remove an existing label, you need to replace it with the appropriate info. The info you mentioned are the correct requirements.


----------



## soko61 (Dec 29, 2013)

I would second the motion on the above post. Why wouldn't you in the first place for the consumer?


----------



## textryk (Sep 7, 2010)

Find a company that sell unbranded T-shirt with the info label in the side of the T-shirts and print you logo ind the neck of the T-shirts


----------



## LaveAuto (Feb 5, 2013)

You definitely need all the information that you listed, regardless of whether you are selling it internationally or not.


----------

